# Factory Plugs!?!



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Well, I have been doing research and reading some posts regarding changing my factory spark plugs. Well, I purchased a set of NGK TR55IX Iridium spark plugs stock #7397 (8)eight for around $55.00. I took my time, changed them out, put the di-electric grease and anti-seize on them without any problems except for a cut on forearm from factory engine beauty cover. Once I took the first plug out I noticed it looked just like the NGK's that I just purchased. AC Delco 12571164. I did some research and found that they were too iridium plugs and go for around $7. something a plug. I feel now that I may have just waisted $55.00. Does anyone have anything that can make me feel better other than I have a set of new plugs in the goat?:confused


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

It's not much but at least you KNOW what you have in your GTO...there is a satisfaction in doing something yourself...
I kinda know how you feel...I should have PM'd you when I first saw you put up that G-Tech for sale...:seeya:...I have been on again...off again on one of those for a couple years and $50 was too nice a price to pass up...and yet I did...oh the pain...
I'd sure like to know if we have "NGK" iridiums stock in the 2006 GTOs...my 2001 C5 Corvette came stock with Densos (NipponDenso) Platinums as GM was having problems with the ACs at the time...
Bill


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

silversport said:


> It's not much but at least you KNOW what you have in your GTO...there is a satisfaction in doing something yourself...
> I kinda know how you feel...I should have PM'd you when I first saw you put up that G-Tech for sale...:seeya:...I have been on again...off again on one of those for a couple years and $50 was too nice a price to pass up...and yet I did...oh the pain...
> I'd sure like to know if we have "NGK" iridiums stock in the 2006 GTOs...my 2001 C5 Corvette came stock with Densos (NipponDenso) Platinums as GM was having problems with the ACs at the time...
> Bill


Yea, the stock GTO's have stock Iridium AC Delocos. Oh, and sorry but Rukee beat ya to the G-Tech.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I wanted to jump on that thing right away when you posted it, but I waited till the next day to give everyone a chance.....I couldn`t wait any longer. Sorry man.


----------



## 05_GTO (Mar 1, 2006)

You got new plugs and you know what they are. If that is worth $50 to you, then it was wroth it.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I was part of a dyno test of Pulstar spark plugs with my C6. 

The 20,000 mile AC plugs produced the least hp. The Pulstar plugs produced more and the NGK TR55's produced the most. These weren't the iridium TR55's , but just plain old TR55's. The iridium is mostly so they last longer. The NGK plug is a great plug. The LS2 in my car put out almost 10 more hp with the NGK's over stock.

My guess is, and it's just that, a guess, if you have some miles on your plugs (25k +) you are going to see some benefit in changing them. Also if you plan on keeping your car for a long time the anti sieze that you put in is worth it's weight in gold. Way too many new cars with their 100k plug change intervals end up needing new heads at 100k because the plugs are almost welded into their sockets and destroy the heads when they come out.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

fergyflyer said:


> I was part of a dyno test of Pulstar spark plugs with my C6.
> 
> The 20,000 mile AC plugs produced the least hp. The Pulstar plugs produced more and the NGK TR55's produced the most. These weren't the iridium TR55's , but just plain old TR55's. The iridium is mostly so they last longer. The NGK plug is a great plug. The LS2 in my car put out almost 10 more hp with the NGK's over stock.
> 
> My guess is, and it's just that, a guess, if you have some miles on your plugs (25k +) you are going to see some benefit in changing them. Also if you plan on keeping your car for a long time the anti sieze that you put in is worth it's weight in gold. Way too many new cars with their 100k plug change intervals end up needing new heads at 100k because the plugs are almost welded into their sockets and destroy the heads when they come out.


Thanks makes me feel better now! new plugs...good brand ngk tr55IX....great performance.....anti-seize.....peace of mind......hopefully paint doesnt wear off car before i have to change plugs again..


----------



## raspantienator (Nov 20, 2007)

Keep the plugs and a little white lie to your wife so future mods keep coming.


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

I was thinking about buying these, I upgraded my wires to msd wires already

eBay Motors: 04-06 PONTIAC GTO 6.0L 5.7L NGK IRIDIUM IX SPARK PLUGS (item 360043973845 end time Apr-24-08 10:22:26 PDT)


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

04YJ-GTO said:


> I was thinking about buying these, I upgraded my wires to msd wires already
> 
> eBay Motors: 04-06 PONTIAC GTO 6.0L 5.7L NGK IRIDIUM IX SPARK PLUGS (item 360043973845 end time Apr-24-08 10:22:26 PDT)


They seem to be nice plugs. I dont have any complaints. The factory plugs were Iridium AC Delco brand. You may want to check out the E3 plugs they are advertising. Ofcourse the show that was demostrating them were advertising as well, but they gave a modded LS1 five horsepower on the dyno. It was a Horsepower TV episode. Just thought I'd throw it out to ya.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Eh, maybe one day if I get bored I may pick up some E3's and throw them in there for S*&^s and giggles. :willy:


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

Which plugs are better the NGK TR55IX Iridium spark plugs or the E3 Plugs?


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

04YJ-GTO said:


> Which plugs are better the NGK TR55IX Iridium spark plugs or the E3 Plugs?


Not sure which gives the most horsepower. I installed the NGK TR55IX Iridiums, no complaints here. Ill have to find the website that had testing results of some plugs, and I believe the NGKs showed 3hp gains and 4hp gains. But not sure what engine they were tested on.


----------



## 04YJ-GTO (Nov 7, 2007)

Yea I've been doing some research and they both seem to be best, but I'm leaning towards the NGKs b/c more people seem to have them and I have heard nothing but good things about them


----------



## Aramz06 (Mar 2, 2008)

Well, the way I see it... you have to make mistakes to avoid mistakes :willy:


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Aramz06 said:


> Well, the way I see it... you have to make mistakes to avoid mistakes :willy:


Hey, where do you park that thing in a dungeon?


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Where can I order the NGK TR55's for my 06


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

performancecenter.com

Partsamerica.com 

Pfyc.com

I believe I ordered mine from parts America. Which is same as advanced auto parts. 55IX


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

I have e3's in the sierra. I noticed a smoother idle. Since all the mods in sierra there was a big noticeable difference in launch and added power.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Are these the right ones??? Cause I only paid 20 bucks for em!


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

no they are v power. Go to Ngk website. It shows their plug lineup. The iridium plugs are ones listed in my signature under my posts.


----------



## NJG8GT (Nov 14, 2007)

Ngk Tr 55ix.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

I only use AC Delco in the GTO.


----------



## george g (Mar 26, 2009)

just stuck a set of e3 in my 04 with new wires,seems to have picked up alot, might be the combination of getting rid of bad wires and the e3s


----------



## bsman (Mar 17, 2009)

Rukee said:


> I only use AC Delco in the GTO.


I may be wrong... will check tonight when I get home... but the last time I bought AC Delco Iridium's (41-101) for my Grand Prix they had NGK stamped on the metal. So I am pretty sure AC Delco just prints their name on NGK's Iridiums.


----------



## silversport (Mar 23, 2007)

...during times of strike or perhaps when they were just out there have been other plugs substituted...I think my LS-1 C5 came with Densos platinums (remember the A/C Delco Platinum pucks?) from the factory...
Bill


----------



## brent2888 (May 14, 2009)

ok a lil info here for ya most of AcDelco's iridium plugs are actually made by denso, I worked in a parts store for 2 years and you learn all kinds of dumb crap, Yes the car comes with Iridium plugs most cars now days do, just because people are lazy and dont change them like they should, Iridium is 7 year 100,000 mile plug. The E3 plugs, thats a joke man, we sell a ton of them to people who want to improve their mileage, but the fact is they work the same. The best bang for your buck when it comes to spark plugs is good old copper plugs, they will give u the best spark and the most power, and they are the cheapest you can buy. A copper plug needs to be changed once a year or every 15,000 miles. With the goats they are fairly easy to replace, you didnt waste your money by any means for buing the good plugs but I'll be throwing a couple bucks down for some good old coppers soon and just replace em 8 times to catch you...


----------



## brent2888 (May 14, 2009)

haha oops forgot to tell you that NGK and Denso are the same company too... just different quality parts. Both make hella good plugs.


----------



## WanaGTO (Sep 7, 2008)

Good info ^^


----------

